# Kernel Panic after Gparted

## bangerbros

Hello !!!

I tried to increase my disk space accorded to my gentoo / partition with gparted, after this done, no way to boot anymore on my gentoo. Before I used Gparted, gentoo was working fine. 

I check my partitions table, nothing seems to be weird. I Installed an Ubuntu, in order to see if my problem was link to lilo, but update-grub recognizes my gentoo and my Zenwalk, but kernel panic still there

Kernel panic : 

"Please append a correct "root=" boot option

kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,9)

".

gentoo is on the partition sda8.

I don't how to fix this. Sorry for my english.

Please could you help me ?

----------

## Arkhelion

Hi,

Did you change your partition size with the disk online (mounted)? For a /home partition, I'd say it's "quite" safe using modern FS (ext4 for instance) but for /, I wouldn't dare try it.

Boot on a liveCD (SystemRescueCD or Gentoo liveCD for instance) then:

```
# e2fsck -f /dev/sda8
```

----------

## Jaglover

 *bangerbros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel panic : 
> 
> "Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

Your Gentoo is on sda8, but kernel is trying sda9. Double check your "root=" boot option.

----------

## bangerbros

Thank you for your answers. 

It seems, when i inscreased the partition space, gparted might have removed an another partition. So in my /etc/fstab the "/" partition was still on sda9 but Grub tells, gentoo was on sda8. 

I fixed the problem by editing /etc/fstab and update-grub.

thank you

----------

